# various aches



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

Feeling quite down. Had a day 6 transfer on 20th, had af type pain since before transfer that seems much worse today. Developed head ache a couple of days ago but after a very minor bump in car yesterday this has become a splitter. On top of that I think I have pushed myself too hard and got over tired. We went for a stroll round a water park yesterday and took a wrong turn & had to walk much further than planned & I was dead on my feet. Its the worstening AF pain that worries me most.


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi mandimoo,

I haven't got an answer i'm afraid but just to your not feeling like the only one, I had ET on the 19th, 5 day and since the 21st, I have been having AF pains and yesterday started to get some brown discharge, really worried its the end.

Just wanted to send you some      and     that it will work for both of us.  When is your OTD?  Must be near mine.

Take care hun and try to stay positive, alot of people have said to me that cramps are a good thing.

Emma xxxx


----------



## dawnie1704 (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi Ladies


Just wanted to say i had bad af pains about a week before OTD up to about 2 weeks after. I am pleased to say we got a BFP and our scan showed its twins! So this was a good sign for me!
Fingers crossed its a good sign for you both   


Dawn xx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Dawn for your encouraging words, means alot.

I really hope its a good sign for us as well.

Wow, twins, how exciting, all the best to you and thanks again.

Emma xxxxxx


----------



## kd40 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi ladies

Hopefully these are implantation cramps?
I had a ET on the 22nd so now driving melself mad ....I know rationally we should not read too much in to these symptoms but its hard not to isnt it?

Good luck to us all x


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey kd40,

Lets hope they are implantation cramps, like you said it so hard to not to read too much in to what you are feeling, otherwise you'll go crazy!!  I had ET on 19th so your not far behind me, try and stay positive hun and as you said good luck to us all.

Lets      for lots of BFP's.

Emma xxx


----------



## kd40 (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi Emma

Where did u have your transfer? Sorry you got none for the freezer. I managed to get one and am consoling myself with this thought.....I've got no symptoms this morning 
Good luck all
Xx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi kd40,

We had our treatment at Bourn Hall in Colchester, we were a bit gutted that we had none to freeze as had none last time too!!!  So if it doesn't work this time got a long 6 months to wait again  

I hope you are not feeling too down that you have no symptons, what have you been feeling before?

Its weird cause we had resigned ourselves to the fact it hasn't worked due to brown stuff appearing and have been feeling much better over the last couple of days but today I have started to get a mega metallic taste in my mouth, which I know is a sign but could be anything, also been feeling dizzy at time when I get up, god I don't know what to think.  OTD still seems a long way off.

Take care hun.

Emma xxx


----------



## kd40 (Feb 16, 2011)

That taste thing is a classic sign ....well according to all the 2 wk wait boards! Ooh fingers crossed for you. I had a stich type tightness in my right side low down which seems to be wearing off now though. But again I'm really thirsty and tired. I could stay in bed all day. Don't even feel like going around the shops which is totally unlike me'. And just this afternoon my chest has got really full and heavy! Must stay realistic ...these are side effects.
How are your energy levels.... ? Dreading going back to work tmrw still may be good to be distracted! 
Positive vibes to us and all xx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey,

Know what you mean about the tiredness, didn't get up very early this morning and I could of stayed in bed, plus we went food shopping and now I feel whacked!!  The metallic taste thing I know is a sign but I daren't read too much into it.

Your symptons seem like signs too but I know how you feel, just put it down to all the drugs and treatment we've had.  i'm really thirsty too.  My chest has not been so bad the last few days but feeling a bit sore again today but could just be AF coming, who knows?
I'm not back to work until Friday, which is day after test so not sure how I'll be feeling.  Hope you have a good week and keep in touch.

Emma xxx


----------



## kd40 (Feb 16, 2011)

Twinges on my right side now. Daren't go in about it too much as might jinx myself. Body is bloated and full looking but that could be due to the chocs.....hope this isn't too boring for anyone else?! I find it fascinating.... Any new symptoms for you Emma?
Xx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Nothing new as yet, still the same really, cramps, not much brown stuff today, pretty much non-existent.

Still have slight metallic taste.

We have to stay positive but at the same time to keep us from going insane, we must not read too much in to it.

Take care and keep updating me on how your feeling.

Emma xxx


----------



## kd40 (Feb 16, 2011)

Well put madam we must strike a balance between daring to believe it may happen yet not letting go that we may be completely delusional lol
phew a quote from Shakespeare comes to mind but I can't remember it!
Take care
Xx


----------



## bright skies (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me joining in but I have been having lots of painfull cramps and backache since ET. On day 7 now so whole week to go I've had no other symptoms but am thirsty a lot and not that hungry which is weird for me! This is my second attempt at ICSI as had BFN in september. Don't remember pains this bad before so hoping this is a good sign?


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey bright skies,

Of course not, the more the merrier.

This is too my second ICSI - got BFN in Aug and I had no pains at all until 2 days before OTD and have been having them since 2 days after ET so similar to you, hoping it is a good sign, I def feel different this time but who knows.

Hunger wise - I have been the opposite and been really hungry but peoples bodies react differentely.

Good luck hun and keep the faith, when is your OTD?

Take care Emma xxx


----------



## bright skies (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Emma, thanks for the encouragement big   to you. I am due to test on 4th pee stick thing then I think i just have a scan few weeks later if all gone well. Not sure if had bllod test or not?? My pains have gone down a lot today but still get odd ache now a bit like A?F but   that it isn't I feel really good just still thirsty so hopefully still doing ok.
Goodluck everyone


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey bright skies,

Thats pretty much the same as mine, last couple of days not really had the pain and had no brown stuff at all today, so so weird, don't know what to think!!

My clinic haven't mentioned about a blood test either, think its same as yours, just have scan at 7 weeks if BFP I think.

I seem to get really thirsty at night, been having weird dreams and last night had an awful sleep, which normally I can sleep for England, haha.

Big   to you as well hun, take care and keep in touch.

Love Emma xxx


----------



## kd40 (Feb 16, 2011)

How we doin? 
Snap last 2 nights hardly slept a wink. Going to try and have a nap now. Funny pins and needles type feelings down there....,
Good luck to us all. 
Xx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey kd40,

Not doing too bad thanks, how are you apart from being tired?  

Still don't know what to think to be honest, oh well we will know in a couple of days time.

Good luck to you too.     

Emma xxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Hey cupcake,

Of course not, its good for more people to join in.

My word, you have been through a lot this year, I really hope it is your time this time.  I think we all analyse the twinges etc don't we and none of us really know until test date.  My OTD is thurs, which is when you do yours so I guess we'll know at the same time, I'm off work til fri anyway but DH has taken the day off so we can be together no matter what the outcome.

I too have been googling alot - don't know if thats a good thing or not.

Hey good luck girl and lots of      and sticky vibes to you.

Love Emma xxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, will keep everyone posted.

Injecting isn't too bad really, you'll get used to it but I'm     you won't need it. xxxx

Take care of yourself.

Emma xxx


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Oh cupcake, am so sorry for you hun, good luck for the next time.     

For us it is a BFP - can't quite believe it, am still in shock.

To all the ladies take care of yourselves and those still to test all the best and keep in touch.

Lots of love a very happy Emma xxx


----------



## bright skies (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey congratulations Emma   mine is on monday so  all will be ok. I have pains every now and again so still staying positive sort of!


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Cupcake and good luck for yout next go. xxx

Bright skies, all the best for Mon - let us know how you get on, try to stay positive, I had pains and thought  it was over but we got our BFP. xxx

Love Emma


----------



## mandimoo (Feb 28, 2011)

i had my test today too and was really expecting the worse after 3 days of painful bleeding.  i still cannot believe what i am about to say, but we got the BFP!!  they said the bleeding could have been one of the embryos coming away... now im gonna worry it could be ectopic.  i had bleed whilst approx 8 weeks pregnant in nov last year, thought that one was all over too, until hcg didnt fall and ectopic was diagnosed.  i guess the worry will not stop now!


----------



## Emucroc (Mar 4, 2011)

hey,

firstly congrats to you, i understand you proberly daren't get too excited yet but try and stay positive honey.  

Hope all goes well for you and let us know how you get on.

Emma xxxxx


----------

